# choices choices choices- Winnipeg, Cold Lake or North Bay?



## shado_wolf (22 May 2005)

Hey all,

I've been given a list to prioritize.   Having not lived in any of the cities I've no clue which to go with.   I was hoping to get the perspective of some of the members or spouses that may have lived there.

I get to pick between:

North Bay
Winterpeg
Cold Lake

I'm married with two tots and the wife will have to look for employment and we'll either live in PMQ or off base.   So those factors also have to be considered.

Thanks all.


----------



## aesop081 (22 May 2005)

Well..if the wife want to work any sort of decent job, Winnipeg is the place to go.  I was just there for 6 months , its got everything you would expect from a big city, only with more snow/mosquitos/floods.......

Cold lake is lost in the woods, nice if you are the outdoor type and your wife wants to work at tims or the grocery store.


----------



## 9nr Domestic (22 May 2005)

I was born and raised in Winnipeg, so I may be slightly biased. I would say go for Winnipeg, all three have snow and mosquitoes, (and most of Winnipeg does not flood.) at least Winnipeg has all that one could need. Winnipeg's housing market is not that bad so if you want to buy a house it shouldn't be that bad of a price or that hard to sell once post elsewhere.


----------



## aesop081 (22 May 2005)

9R Domestic said:
			
		

> I was born and raised in Winnipeg, so I may be slightly biased. I would say go for Winnipeg, all three have snow and mosquitoes, (and most of Winnipeg does not flood.) at least Winnipeg has all that one could need. Winnipeg's housing market is not that bad so if you want to buy a house it shouldn't be that bad of a price or that hard to sell once post elsewhere.



Just watch out for property taxes....holy f***


----------



## 9nr Domestic (23 May 2005)

aesop081 said:
			
		

> Just watch out for property taxes....holy f***



Someone has to pay for all the snow removal and mosquito fogging.


----------



## aesop081 (23 May 2005)

9R Domestic said:
			
		

> Someone has to pay for all the snow removal and mosquito fogging.



What snow removal..........they just let the snow sit on the roads and let cars move it out of the way as they struggle to drive...........


----------



## Rebel_RN (23 May 2005)

I live in Sudbury but have been to North bay several times. I wouldn't suggest it. Although it is a quaint and charming town and could be considered a great place to be with children it is quite small and has that small town mentality. Jobs seem to be scarce there. Just my humble opinion  Good luck to you and the family wherever you go.
RN


----------

